# Von der Grafik zum T-Shirt



## WorkTogether (26. Juli 2005)

Hey ho,
ich würd gern n Shirt mit einer eigenen Grafik bedrucken lassen...nun hab ich aber mal so gar keine Ahnung wie zur Hölle man nun die Grafik so groß bekommt wie man sie dann aufm Shirt haben will. Ich hab son bischen mit der "skalieren"-Funktion rumgespielt, aber das Ergebnis is halt doch etwas unscharf. Muss ich die Grafik gleich als "groß" GRafik erstellen oda gibs ne Möglichkeit die vorhandene GRafik so wie sie jetzt ist auf ein shirt zu bannen? Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte...

Gruß MArvin

P.S. es geht um diese  Grafik


----------



## versuch13 (26. Juli 2005)

Mit wieviel dpi hast du es denn angelegt? Wie groß soll es denn werden? 
 Also wo ich Shirts drucken lassen wollen sie 300dpi für Digitaldrucke. 
 Wo willst du denn drucken lassen?- einfach mal nachfragen was sie so für Anforderungen haben?


 Gruß


----------



## WorkTogether (26. Juli 2005)

hab ich schon, aba aich dachte vllt weiß irgendwer hier sofort ne lösung...bin doch so ungeduldig ^^


----------



## versuch13 (26. Juli 2005)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit wieviel dpi hast du es denn angelegt? Wie groß soll es denn werden?


 
 Wenn du das noch dazu schreibst kann dir vielleicht auch wer weiterhelfen..

 Gruß


----------

